# pictures



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

check this out. i saw this and i think it is pretty cool. just want to share it with ya. the swallow family.
http://pets.webshots.com/album/560474809gPnsmG


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL.
What a job those poor parents have. Great pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*birds*

yes, those birds are growing so they need alot of food. i guess the parents are use to the routine by now. here is my site. i just updated it. http://community.webshots.com/user/pigeongirl06


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have some lovely birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting the link to the swallow pictures. Aren't they just lovely?

They look like barn swallows to me. A few years ago, we were honored to get in a little barn swallow to care for that we named Daisy. I can't begin to tell you what a joy this little bird was to us. We had to keep her a little longer than most because of injuries but it was no problem because she was extra special. To me, they seem a bit smarter than most songbirds - don't know if their brain is a little larger because they do have a large head.

Anyhow, thanks for the walk down memory lane. These are truly precious little birds.


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*birds*

thanks, for all your positive comments. i am happy to post them up. shareing is caring.


----------

